# Can/Should Rats Eat Timothy Hay?



## lkrosser

Hello, we're getting our 2 baby rats in a couple of weeks and I want to make sure they have everything they need. Thanks to the Forum recommendations, I purchased the Oxbow Regal Rat Food and I will give them hard-boiled eggs to supplement. Should I get them timothy hay or any other type of hay/grass to play in and/or munch on? Thank you!


----------



## Patientzero

You can give it to them but them actually eating it is the problem. My rats won't eat it at all. You should have things mixed in with the oxbow though to give variety; puffed rice, millet, rolled oats, dried fruit, uncooked pasta, etc, with fresh fruit and baby food as well.


----------



## LightningWolf

Rats don't need hay, and I've honestly never seen one eat hay. They mainly just use it to make nests, but I think most just ignore it.

Along with above, if your wanting a grass type of thing to give, try herbs like parsley and cilantro (Oregano and thyme are also good if you can get it). Greens like spinach, mustard greens, kale, even broccoli can be given. You can also sprout seeds and make fodder. (Fodder is what you get when you allow sprouts to grow for a few more days so instead of being a seed with a tiny sprout it's basically grass. It's used a lot in cooking and for animal feed since it makes it easier to digest all the nutrients). Depending on what your sprouting will determine how long it takes to grow.

Don't forget about fruits, other vegetables, grains, seeds, and nuts. Also you don't have to give the hardboiled egg as their only protein source, I would recommend switching it out once in a while for tuna or sardines.


----------



## Flora

I have offered it to mine since it came with a toy I bought them and they didnt touch it


----------



## Squirrelchez

I've recently bought 2 degus who eat a lot of hay so thought I'd see if my 2 rats liked it. They LOVE it! If I poke some through the cage bars, they pounce and snatch it off me, and then squabble amongst themselves for who gets most (despite me trying to give them a fair share!).My only concern is whether it's too fibrous for them, so I only give them 2-3 pieces each every day or so.


----------



## JustinEsty

I just gave my rats timothy hay today and they're nibbling away on it. Maybe its the brand of hay?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Please keep an eye on post dates when replying to threads and avoid replying to posts that have been inactive for more than a few weeks.


----------

